# Trauma Shears



## jackiefrank (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey Everyone,
I am working for a medical start-up that makes top of the line trauma shears. For EMTs or other medical personnel on here how many trauma shears would you say you use in a year? Just one pair or multiple pairs? Also, do you prefer to buy your own pair or do your EMS facilities supply you with trauma shears? Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## Anjel (Mar 14, 2012)

I like to have a pair in my pocket.

Don't use them all the time. I've had mine for a year. They hurt my hand when cutting, and aren't sharp enough.

I need a new pair.


----------



## Pavehawk (Mar 14, 2012)

jackiefrank said:


> Hey Everyone,
> I am working for a medical start-up that makes top of the line trauma shears. For EMTs or other medical personnel on here how many trauma shears would you say you use in a year? Just one pair or multiple pairs? Also, do you prefer to buy your own pair or do your EMS facilities supply you with trauma shears? Thanks for your feedback!



What makes them "top of the line"? Most shears are pretty flimsy and not very high quality. It's like the better mouse trap, if you can do it, AND make it cost effective/affordable, medics will beat a path to your door.


----------



## Backwoods (Mar 14, 2012)

When running squad I just use the ones on the truck, but on extrications when I'm on the crash rig Ill use the pair I have in my bunkers. With that said I normally go through one or two pairs a year.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 14, 2012)

Don't carry shears. Instead I carry a small pair of bandage scissors in my shirt pocket and use them pretty much the same way and to the same effect. The trend in shears tends to be bigger is better but I think if you were to create a pair that was a balance between the 5 inch stainless bandage scissors I carry and the cool black tactical penny cutters you might find a lot of folks like me that would buy em.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 14, 2012)

Used four-dollar-at-Ace shears for years with good results. When I buy shears I look for a plastic handgrip at least  three times the width of the blades, and a pivot pin that is tight enough to prevent wobble. Blades need to scissor along the great majority of their length.

The drawback to these is that as the handle closes, the hand strength diminishes. If the outer rim of the handle can be widened to allow the fingers to grip the outside of the handle as the blades close, the hand's squeeze-strength will be greater at the end of the cut. Or, we just make lots of partial cuts as we  do now.

Use SEARCH. Earlier threads cite frequent loss and pilferage.

Knife threads show people like an aggressive-looking product with matte finshes, rugged serrations, one-handed deployment, and of course a "Star of Life" somewhere on it. None of these directly suggest effective shears to me. (Forget incorporating a V-blade).

So, use basic stamped rustproof steel, make the serrations _appear_ more agggressive (maybe anodize the blade THEN serrate it  so the serrations are brighter than the blade), make a grip that allows use with the spaded tip up or down and can be personalized? Or offer custom handle  patterns for identifiability?


----------



## MedicBrew (Mar 14, 2012)

I’ve honestly never put much thought into it other than to having a unique color so they don’t walk off. 

I prefer the stainless bandage shears, they seem to keep their edge better over time. 


"Use SEARCH. Earlier threads cite frequent loss and pilferage"

You would be surprised how fast a pair of pink shears disappear in a station full of alpha males, or maybe it wouldn't. Amazes me:glare:


----------



## DPM (Mar 14, 2012)

Glow in the dark handles. Lots of different colors


----------



## jackiefrank (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your feedback! In response to a few of your suggestions the shears come in multiple colors, the blades are made of stainless steel and can be resharpened, and the handles are ergonomically designed to best suit your hands and give you maximum power while cutting. One of the tasks I am trying to complete is gain an understanding of how many shears a year EMTs or other EMS personnel use as we are trying to enter into this market within the year. Your answer to the shear usage and any other feedback is greatly appreciated!


----------



## MedicBrew (Mar 14, 2012)

Usually keep a pair for a couple of years, or a couple of under wires any way


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 14, 2012)

In 2 years I've purchased 4 sets, but that was mostly trying out different styles. Probably one set a year from here on out.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 14, 2012)

One a year


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 14, 2012)

In thirty years I have personally had to replace four pairs. I have never paid more than $8 US for a pair (little five inchers, stolen first time out).

Now, in the ambulance and kit systems I've run, PLENTY. Maybe a better market there?

Oh, a thought on marketing angle...black and dark red do not show dried blood or other dark sponge when it is up against or on the handle. They are also not as easy to see in low light situations, so get lost more easily.


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 14, 2012)

I like bright colored shears, have never bought any personally, and notice no issue with the standard $2 ones on the truck. I keep a pair in my bunker pants and tucked in the back belt loop, and usually use them 2-3 times a shift for random tasks. 

Not that it would make me spend money on them, but it would be cool if you could work in some oxygen wrench capacity in with them.


----------



## Outbac1 (Mar 14, 2012)

I have the same two pair I bought 10 years ago. I lost the black handled ones a couple of times, but fortunately found them. I've been using my red ones for 9 years. Much easier to find when you put them down somewhere. 
 Mine were made in Pakistan and have a large rivet head on both sides of the blades. Most that I've seen have a large head on one side and a small head on the other. Mine have never worked loose. Possibly because of the large rivet. Just something to think about.


----------



## SoCal911 (Mar 14, 2012)

Bigshears.com - my best friend.


----------



## jackiefrank (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your feedback. If you have anything else to add please feel free!


----------



## Aidey (Mar 20, 2012)

I go through 2-4 pairs a year between losing them and tossing them because they get dull. I rarely buy them, and just use the cheap ones my employer buys. 

I would consider spending my own money to buy a pair that I could resharpen and that had better handles that don't dig into your hand when applying a lot of pressure.


----------



## Bosco836 (Mar 23, 2012)

I carry a pair on my belt and find that I use them 1-2 times a week.  The only time I've ever had to replace my shears was when I left a pair behind on a hectic call.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 23, 2012)

I honestly don't keep track of how many I use in a year. They get misplaced often. My employer provides them so it doesn't cost me anything. After a bloody call I normally just toss them or leave them at the hospital for them to use on the patient. 

I've never kept a pair long enough for them to get dull.


----------



## *MX-EMT (Mar 26, 2012)

*Too Many*

I go through about 1 pair a week on a busy week. Usually dont have a pair last longer than 2 weeks. The blades just get too dull after cutting through 
10 + pairs of dirtbike pants and jerseys a day.


----------



## jackiefrank (Mar 26, 2012)

*Something Else*

Hey Everyone,
Thanks for your feedback! Keep it coming! Also another question how important is it to you when you buy shears (if you do) that the company is environmentally responsible?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 26, 2012)

jackiefrank said:


> Hey Everyone,
> Thanks for your feedback! Keep it coming! Also another question how important is it to you when you buy shears (if you do) that the company is environmentally responsible?



I try to buy only from companies that operate in a environmentally responsible manner. That goes for everything I buy not just EMS stuff.


----------



## MS Medic (Mar 26, 2012)

Outbac1 said:


> I have the same two pair I bought 10 years ago. I lost the black handled ones a couple of times, but fortunately found them. I've been using my red ones for 9 years. Much easier to find when you put them down somewhere.
> Mine were made in Pakistan and have a large rivet head on both sides of the blades. Most that I've seen have a large head on one side and a small head on the other. Mine have never worked loose. Possibly because of the large rivet. Just something to think about.



I want to know kind you have that lasted ten years. How do you keep them sharp enough to use


----------



## Bullets (Mar 27, 2012)

I like poultry shears over the standard EMS shear. The straight blade allows me to sharpen the blades over time and gives me something to do on slow days.

And i also like PINK  shears, i picked a pair of a nurse i was shacking up with 3 years ago. Shes gone, the shears remain, no one steals pink shears


----------



## SoCal911 (Mar 28, 2012)

Overkill


----------



## jackiefrank (Mar 28, 2012)

*Survey*

Hey Guys,
All your feedback has been great! We really appreciate it and you are really helping us get closer to our market release. We have created a quick survey that will take less than a minute for you to complete. Your survey is anonymous and will really help us get some finite numbers. So check out the survey, which is in the next post, and any other feedback you have please share! Thanks again!


----------



## movimini (Apr 3, 2012)

Great survey Jackie! Those trauma shears seem like a wonderful new innovation.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 3, 2012)

movimini said:


> Great survey Jackie! Those trauma shears seem like a wonderful new innovation.



*facepalm*


----------



## Jon (Apr 4, 2012)

From THE RULES:


> Participants may not use the forum for commercial gain.



Because of the actually decent discussion, I'm going to leave the thread visible.


----------

